# 1994 Cape Horn 17 with Yamaha 115



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Also looking at this one. It's a lot cleaner than the Century 2180 with same motor.

Am I remembering correctly reading that Cape Horns are outstanding boats? No wood used in its construction?

How will this hull take the chop out in the bay in the afternoons? My Four Winns Horizon 170 takes a beating. We have to basically putter in, otherwise my wife has to see the chiropractor soon thereafter.

How would this boat do in the flats? Looks like more of a bay boat than flats boat. Anyone know what the draw?

Comments?


----------



## ANGELEYES (Oct 9, 2014)

The ch 17 is a great ride biggest 17 out there however pre 2002 hulls tend to be a wetter ride i have a 17os series great boat all the way around think you will like it.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have. '98 model CH....solid no nonsense boat....can be a little wet...but what smaller cc is not? Very easy to work on....easy access to all areas of boat.....it fishes like a much larger boat..great bay and nearshore boat....I believe that it draws some where about 15 inches....have read reports where folks have taken this model vessel out to the Edge/Nipple area for trolling for offshore species.....I have never felt unsafe on my boat in rough weather....I love my Cape!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw the Century in the lot on US 98. It is pretty rough.

I would feel more comfortable with the Cape Horn construction.

Second the wet ride but what center console isn't ...to some degree. 

Unless you plan to go out in windy, wet, cold weather...who cares if you get wet. I mainly dive...so I get wet anyway.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Cape Horn 17, No outboard,$995*

Sorry OP, I don't intend to jack your post, but I have a 1994 CH 17 that is for sale for $995 including trailer, NO engine.

Send me a PM.

Tom AKA Oldflathead


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

ive got a 2000 cape horn 17. if you got any specific questions feel free to pm me. I really like the boat. Use it mostly for nearshore fishing now but fished docks and inshore stuff for a while with no problems. Farthest I've been out in it is 10 miles but would do it again in a heartbeat if we ever get the right kind of weather on a weekend. As to the west wind chop in the afternoon. I don't feel like it handles it as well as a longer boat would. Have gotten a little beat up on the way back in but nothing too bad.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the input. I'll be PM-ing you over the weekend with specific questions.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You may want to call Cape Horn in Milton to see if one that old has a wood deck. That does not mean that it is bad, just something to be aware of.


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

I bought a 94 CH 17 in March with a 115 mariner . Still don't know how it's going to do can't get it to run right .Been in the shop twice Seems to be a very solid boat.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 1996 Cape 21. I can say it rides like a 76 Cadillac. Very nice for it's size. It is a tad of a wet ride, but it is a CUSHY ride.

The deck is wood, but the hull is foam sandwich. VERY well constructed, but very spartan on comforts.


----------



## Oouthere (Nov 4, 2015)

oldflathead said:


> Sorry OP, I don't intend to jack your post, but I have a 1994 CH 17 that is for sale for $995 including trailer, NO engine.
> 
> Send me a PM.
> 
> Tom AKA Oldflathead


Hiya old,

Do you still have the CH 17?

Very interested in buying one!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

nathar said:


> Also looking at this one. It's a lot cleaner than the Century 2180 with same motor.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly reading that Cape Horns are outstanding boats? No wood used in its construction?
> 
> ...


I've owned two of that same vintage. One with a 70 Evinrude and the other with a 115 Yamaha.

Overall great build quality if you want a solid, no nonsense, and no frills boat.

However, there is a downside to that. It's design tends to allow a lot of spray so it's a wet ride. It doesn't have any flare or cut to the bow at all, so the ride is somewhat bumpy in anything over very light chop of a few inches. However, because of the solid build, it shouldn't leave you doubting it's abilities. 

As far a comfort goes, this is not a comfort/kushy boat for the wife to enjoy a ride in the bay with a 10-knot wind at 20MPH. If that's what you're looking for, then keep looking.

However, if you want a good bay boat platform that will serve you well for fishing and get you home when you're done, then it's fine for the job as long as the motor is up to the challenge.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely love mine ......add the rear seat ...it makes the boat alot more wifey,family friendly in a good chop . .....


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

damnit I want a cape horn!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## ANGELEYES (Oct 9, 2014)

Can't beat em


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good idea about the stern seating for the wife. That's the smoothest ride in any boat. Not the best view, but the best ride for sure.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I finally bought a 2005 Triumph 190 Bay with a Yamaha F115, BTW.


----------

